# Mmmmmm! Cake!



## Mr T (12 Mar 2010)

I Celebrated a birthday recently. My Mum's a dab hand in the baking department and my Dad's got quite an artistic flair, this was the result. Thought I'd share their efforts with a few fishy (& plant!) fanatics.Tastes pretty damn good too!














I particularly liked the "sand" substrate!  

Tesco


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

Hah!  Awesome  

Happy birthday!

ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2010)

Thats disgusting. There is no way you should support dyed fish.   

Joking apart that is a really thing they did for you, I bet you were chuffed


----------



## Nick16 (12 Mar 2010)

happy b'day mate

think you are overstocked though!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Mar 2010)

Really cool cake!! yammmy  belated happy birthday


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Mar 2010)

happy birthday man   
next time please let your parents know that these fish need aeration. look at that poor dude on the top.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Mar 2010)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> look at that poor dude on the top.




Way to much Co2 he is gasping for air 

Happy birthday.

Regards
paul.


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

Cool 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2010)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Mar 2010)

Happy birthday - great cake    

Tony


----------



## sanj (13 Mar 2010)

Wow that was really nice of your mom and dad, so much thought and effort. Happy Birthday.


----------

